# Anyone got Johnny Stewart m5-512 Game Caller Battery Charger?



## yardsalenut59 (Jul 24, 2012)

A friend recently gave me his Johnny Stewart Game Caller m5-512, but the charge is missing. I haven't been able to find one anywhere, any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!! yardsalenut59


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum yardsalenut59.

Good luck !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome to PT yardsalenut59. Good luck on your quest!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum yardsalenut59.

Take your caller to a local Radio Shack and they can set you up with a universal power adapter that will charge you caller.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site.


----------

